# Polish chickens. Male or female?



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

That's one of them...














And the other. Male or female?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I still haven't gotten polish down yet but would love to say yours is beautiful! We have one Tolbunt pullet and when she stands tall, I swear she is a roo.. lol However, when she has a relaxed stance, she looks just like this so I am going to "guess" pullet.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Rounded head feathers mean female, pointy mean male. The females also have a nice round soft crest whereas the males have the spikey rock star hairdos. I can't tell in the pics, but they look like pullets so far.


----------



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

THANK YOU, Fiere for explaining!! Do the pointed feathers develop at the 14 week molt then like saddle feathers? 
awinchell- Is this two birds or one? Now that I have had a cup of coffee it looks like two birds. Do I need another? hahaa How old?


----------



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

Lol... It's two birds one has mostly dark feathers of the front and the other is like half and half. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Harder to tell on the second pic that one appears to be male also. Compare the top knot feathers of the one known male to the second, if they look the same on the tips then its male. If they are rounded its a female. 

It might be time to consider hair cuts. If you can't see their eyes looking straight on, then they can't see at all.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, when the "sex feathers" come in on the body you will see them on the head. Crested breeds like to keep you guessing for a long time lol


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

awinchell said:


> Lol... It's two birds one has mostly dark feathers of the front and the other is like half and half.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Hahaaa good thing I went back and looked again! How old are they?


----------



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

They are about 10 weeks old


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

ok so too young for their "sex feathers" I would say post again here as they grow (yep, I gotta see! hahaa). Watch for pointy feathers in about a month but you may be able to tell more from their behavior than anything! Even my 6 week old Isbars would call the girls over to food/treats. Those were pretty easy to sex though.. sooo unlike these crested beauties! We have 3 silkies and 2 showgirls that hatched on Sat.. not looking forward to trying to figure out what they are! hahaa


----------

